# Yay! im a benchwarmer



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

yes!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

congrats! All WNBA posts too! Not too shabby

Stuart


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

not long before i become a veteran huh?


----------

